# Calling All Experts



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Never had a fishfinder til a few years ago and my wife got me an Eagle Cuda 300 Just a plain old grayscale that had done well enough for me.
I'm now looking to upgrade to a color model, but I really don't need to go nuts.
I see models that read down to six miles and clean the fish you catch, but all I fish is Pymatuning, Mosquito, Shenango and a few others. I just need a unit that is accurate and readable in relatively shallow water. I don't need to see what's under the other guy's boat a half a mile away.
Was looking at a Lowrance in the Elite series, but not necessarily with the gps.....I usually just mark an x on the bottom of my boat when i start getting fish.
Seriously, I'm open to recommendations. Price isn't so much an issue as the fact that I want a serviceable unit without a ton of other bells and whistles.
Any suggestions, or experiences?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fish every one of those lakes that you do, and there's no way i'd have a unit without gps built in. Trust me, it'll improve your fishing 10 fold. Being able to get back to that productive spot, quickly and accurately, will prove to be invaluable. Color is optional if you can afford it but get a unit with gps. And as i always recommend, get the biggest screen size you can afford.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my humminbird 597ci hd di. Its color,and 2d with down imaging. The gps is a great feature. helps you mark/find the productive spots plus if you find contours, drop offs and other freatures its great. If money was no option to id have one of the 1100 series birds, nice big screen with all the options.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> I fish every one of those lakes that you do, and there's no way i'd have a unit without gps built in. Trust me, it'll improve your fishing 10 fold. Being able to get back to that productive spot, quickly and accurately, will prove to be invaluable. Color is optional if you can afford it but get a unit with gps. And as i always recommend, get the biggest screen size you can afford.


Listen to him. You may not think you don't need GPS but once you find a few offshore spots, you'll regret not having it. I learned this the hard way. Like Chaunc said it's more important than color or anything else.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Listen to him. You may not think you don't need GPS but once you find a few offshore spots, you'll regret not having it. I learned this the hard way. Like Chaunc said it's more important than color or anything else.


+1,000,000

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like my eagle. Made by lowerance but a lot cheaper to buy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

GET ONE WITH GPS, the price is insugnifacant p/s listen to chaunc


----------

